# Woo-Hoo! New to me Model 10



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just bought a new to me Model 10 tonight. Its got quite a bit of wear through on the blue, but the barrel looks good and the mechanicals seem to work as they should and the hammer and trigger look to be color case hardened. I'll post some picks when the paperwork clears and I can pick it up.

Does anyone know of a place I can date the gun by the serial number - other than contacting S&W?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

You can find the info you need in The Standard Catalog of Smith and Wesson. I have a copy and would be glad to help if you can't find one.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the offer. I'll take you up on that if I can't find anything this weekend.


----------

